
The Most Dangerous Drugs? Alcohol, Heroin and Crack — in That Order - kqr2
http://healthland.time.com/2010/11/01/the-most-dangerous-drugs-alcohol-heroin-and-crack%E2%80%94in-that-order/
======
featherface
Well I get drunk several times a month and am no worse off for it. So I think
I'll give some heroin and crack a go next weekend. =)

